# OPC Scout, UA und der Rechnername



## Soffo (14 September 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich bin neu hier und wusste nicht genau, wo ich dieses Thema platzieren sollte, aber ich dachte, hier wäre vielleicht der richtige Ort.
Es geht um Folgendes: 

Ich habe eine VM mit OPC Scout eingerichtet, da ich einen OPC Client schreibe und diesen auch entsprechend testen möchte. Das ganze läuft über UA (da Client für Linux), also keine COM-Schnittstellen. Nun wollte ich es nicht bei einem belassen und habe die VM kurzerhand geklont. Durch das Anfügen der Zahl 2 im Rechnernamen ist dieser allerdings länger als 15 Zeichen und somit an der wichtigsten Stelle abgeschnitten.
Deshalb habe ich beide umbenannt. Das eigentlich Interessante für mich folgte nun:
Nach der Änderung des Rechnernamens hatte ich im OPC Scout zwar Zugriff auf alles, was über COM zu erreichen war, die UA Server allerdings waren mit einem roten Kreuzchen-Symbol markiert (Verbindung zum Server unterbrochen sagt mir OPC Scout).

Wie kommt es, dass ich nach Änderung des Rechnernamens ausgerechnet mit den UA Servern keine Verbindung herstellen kann? Ich finde sie auch in der Discovery nicht. Mein Client kann ebenfalls keine Verbindung herstellen (obwohl ich dem keinen Rechnernamen mitgebe, sondern nur die IP bzw. Endpoint Url), eher suboptimal, wie ihr euch denken könnt.
Ändere ich den Namen zurück, läuft das Ganze übrigens wieder. Also wird (nehme ich mal an) der Name irgendwo hinterlegt und zur Kommunikation benötigt...
Gibt es dafür eine einfache Lösung, die ich einfach nicht finde? Oder darf ich den Scout runterwerfen und neu installieren?

Vielen Dank schonmal für eure eventuellen Antworten auf meine Fragen, ich bin erstmal wieder auf einen Server umgestiegen


----------



## Dr. OPC (15 September 2011)

Das ist ein SICHERHEITSFEATURE von UA.

Ein UA Server (und auch ein Client) benötigt ein Zertifikat um eine Verbindung aufzubauen. In diesem Zertifikat steht eine ganze Menge Zeug drin u.a. auch der Rechnername (denn man soll ja Zertifikate nicht einfach zwischen Rechner hin und herkopieren können und sich somit die Identität einer anderen Maschine klauen).

Also, dieses Zertifikat wird bei der Installation des UA-Servers (SimaticNET CD) erstellt, ein NACHTRÄGLICHES Ändern des Rechnernamens erfordert auch das Erzeugen eines NEUEN Zertifikates.

Wie das genau geht, steht soweit ich weiss im Readme.


----------



## Soffo (15 September 2011)

Okay, das klingt logisch, solange ich über eine gesicherte Verbindung gehe. Aber kann ich nicht auch ohne Zertifikat kommunizieren?

Trotzdem danke, ich werde dort mal hineinschauen und mich ein wenig schlauer machen.


----------



## Dr. OPC (15 September 2011)

naja nicht ganz, Du kannst zwar eine Verbindung ohne "Verschüsselung" und ohne "Authentifizierung" betreiben (sollst du aber nicht !!!), dieser sogenannte "none" Endpoint ist nur zur "vereinfachten Inbetriebnahme" gedacht, auf richtigen Anlagen wird so ein Endpoint abgeschaltet (entfernt) und ist somit nicht erreichbar.

Dennoch wird zum Verbinden (auch mit dem DiscoveryServer) immer das Zertifikat benötigt und wenn es nur für die Prüfung ist ob es überhaupt eins gibt und ob es "in sich" korrekt ist.


----------



## Soffo (15 September 2011)

Ich verstehe. Das heißt wohl Readme stöbern.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Soffo (29 Februar 2012)

Also, das Thema lag ja eine ganze Weile brach, weil ich das Ganze erst einmal abgeschrieben hatte (da es dann auch nicht mehr allzu wichtig war). Jetzt hat mich allerdings ein Kollege angesprochen und mir stellt sich weiterhin die Frage: Wie ändere ich das Zertifikat? Ich habe in der Hilfe nichts gefunden und die oben genannte Readme kann ich nicht finden. Google ist leider auch nicht sehr ergiebig.
Deshalb hatte ich gehofft, hier könnte mir jemand weiterhelfen und mir sagen, wo ich die Lösung des Problems finden kann?


----------



## Dr. OPC (29 Februar 2012)

In der neueren Version von SimaticNET CD2011 gibt es in "PC Station Einstellen" einen eigenen Punkt "Zertifikate" hier kannst du soweit ich mich erinnere auch ein NEUES Zertifikat für deinen Server erstellen (und dann sollte auch der richtige Rechnername drin stehen).

In der alten Version, der ersten mit OPC UA, also SimaticNET CD2008 ist das noch nicht enthalten gewesen. Da konnte man mit irgendeiner Batchdatei ein neues Zertifikat erzeugen. Das ist allerdings etwas kniffelit. Um sicher zu gehen würde ich in der VM mit dem neuen Rechnernamen die SimaticNET CD einfach neu installieren.


----------

